
CERN wants to build a particle collider that’s four times bigger than the LHC - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612766/cern-wants-to-build-a-particle-collider-thats-four-times-bigger-than-the-lhc/
======
octosphere
My only question is: how safe is this? If they create a mini black hole then
that would obviously be disastrous. Sorry but I remain skeptical of all their
research. If they don't understand exotic matter, then why muck around with it
so haphazardly?

~~~
fghtr
"Understanding exotic matter" is not a boolean ("understand vs not
understand"). We know _enough_ about the world to be sure nothing disastrous
can happen. See Standard Model on Wikipedia for more details.

